# CNC routers for small shop?



## Ryan Ong (Mar 10, 2008)

I am looking for opinions on CNC routers and which ones are the recommended.Shopbot,Practican , Ez router. Anyone have a machine they can say from experience is the best? What manufacturer has great tech support and which machine can use multiple software?


----------



## Dr.Zook (Sep 10, 2004)

Ong, welcome to the Router Forums.


----------

